# ICS for Xoom



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

So incase you haven't heard the Xoom will be one of the first tablets. That is currently on the market,
that will get ICS. But I think the Gtab 10 inch should get it first.

http://goo.gl/SU38u


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Why do you think the Galaxy Tab should get it first?


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

The Xoom is a developer device from Google, its quite obvious of that, and has even been stated. I think the reason you're thinking Galaxy Tab should get ICS first is because they were handed out at I/O? Maybe not. But I think the Galaxy Tab will get ICS, just not as soon as the Xoom. I honestly see ICS rolling to the Xoom within a week of source dropping. And I don't mean in ways of a custom ROM, I mean straight from Google as an OTA update.


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Well how about Mr Rubin gives both devices ICS First. The reason why im not wild about the xoom getting it first, is because. Well we all remember when the Xoom came out it was the latest and greatest Android Tablet, but then once more started to come out there was less talk about it and began to become less popular. But I think in a way it makes sence the Xoom is older then the 10inch Gtab so maybe it is fair that it gets it first.
Follow me
[twitter]reygeoffrey
[/twitter]


----------



## skennelly (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone know if the family edition is included in this?

Sent from my MZ505 using Tapatalk


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Family Editon?


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

I have no idea myself if the Family Edition, Xoom 2 or Xoom Media Edition are supported by Google directly like the Xoom.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would guess the Verizon Xoom may get ICS first since it seemed to have gotten the most updates the quickest. But the wifi may get it because it won't have to deal with Verizons approval bs.


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm hungry for some ice cream, that's for sure, anyone know the differences from honey and ics? I know its really the phones that are getting the biggest facelift.


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

We are all hungry for ICS. MAYBE Andy will wake up in a good mood and give us all ICS


----------



## soulshot96 (Aug 7, 2011)

I've heard the purpose of ics is to unify android, and get rid of fragmentation. Google also said they will be updating as many devices as possible.


----------



## shawk85 (Oct 4, 2011)

With the recent announcement of the Xoom 2, it'll be interesting to see if Google/Moto keeps true to us first adopters with fast ICS support. I'm sure we'll have a ROM in no time with source being available early (hopefully), but it would be nice to see the device get continued official support... we're not even a year old yet :-(


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

The reason the Tab won't see ICS for a while (unless a ROM is released) is due to TouchWiz.... Samsung has to put their ugly annoying skin over the whole thing...Not to mention the Xoom is a Google Experience device so it should get all updates first similar to Nexus devices.


----------



## shawk85 (Oct 4, 2011)

By the way, does anybody know of ICS for Xoom rom in the works?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19359380&postcount=14


----------



## shawk85 (Oct 4, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Yes.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19359380&postcount=14


Good looking out. Lets see if we can persuade solarnz to put this up here as well when its complete.


----------



## CyDetrakD (Jun 29, 2011)

With every day that passes i am loving the xoom more and more. I read that Pete Alfonso the great developer that makes the Bugless beast rom owns a xoom so i tweeted him about the progress of a buggless beast xoom ed and he replied not until the xoom source is available. I am not exactly positive about the current status of that but didn't the source of all honeycomb tablets remained closed? Isn't the source the same thing as the code for Ics was released? If anyone could explain it to me better i would be appreciative.

Anyone developing roms for the xoom interested in teaming up with a dev to bring CyanogenMod to our beloved Xoom? I did a quick search for xoom in the cm forums to find this thread and if anyone is is interested i will just leave this here

Motorola Xoom - LTE - CyanogenMod Forum


----------



## vaulter03 (Sep 4, 2011)

According to the verge, 4.0.3 for the Wifi Only XOOM hit AOSP last night!

http://t.co/8RLrCODc

I think we will start to see a lot of new ROMs once this goes live.


----------



## coheirnt (Jun 8, 2011)

There's also a 3g and wifi roms on xda for the Xoom although 3g doesn't work its still flashable through fastboot. I can post the links when i get off work if need be.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade765 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm on 4.0.3 on my Xoom right now. 3/4G is non-op at the moment, cameras don't work, but everything else seems buttery smooth so far!!


----------



## coheirnt (Jun 8, 2011)

Blade765 said:


> I'm on 4.0.3 on my Xoom right now. 3/4G is non-op at the moment, cameras don't work, but everything else seems buttery smooth so far!!


it sure is cant wait to see what well have in the next week or so! hopefully vzw and moto will start upholding their end of the deal they all made at i/o.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Same here, what version you running? 


Blade765 said:


> I'm on 4.0.3 on my Xoom right now. 3/4G is non-op at the moment, cameras don't work, but everything else seems buttery smooth so far!!


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I was running v21. Same results - wicked smooth ROM but the camera, gps(certain apps), and 3/4G were a no-go.

Soon the fully functional awesomeness will be upon us.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I have to say, I was impressed with the beta 


BlackDobe said:


> I was running v21. Same results - wicked smooth ROM but the camera, gps(certain apps), and 3/4G were a no-go.
> 
> Soon the fully functional awesomeness will be upon us.


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

GummyXoom was released last night on twitter. It is on the team gummy website in a wifi only capable version. Works like a champ and has many of the gummy for Gnex features.


----------



## ruvort (Dec 24, 2011)

explamphibian said:


> GummyXoom was released last night on twitter. It is on the team gummy website in a wifi only capable version. Works like a champ and has many of the gummy for Gnex features.


Here is a link if anyone needs it: http://teamgummy.com/motorola-xoom

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

do you have to be rooted to run?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

musclemilk said:


> do you have to be rooted to run?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


You don't necessarily need to be rooted to run a ROM you need it to have a custom recovery. Normally you need root access to replace the stock recovery with a modded one but some devices allow the recovery image to be flashed first using fastboot (or other tools).

When I flash back to stock I normally follow the instructions here but only do the bolded steps 1-3 (stopping before doing the Flashing the Xoom-Universal-Root.zip file process). Once you have the recovery you can flash whatever ROM you want as long as it's supported for your device.

With that being said I think everyone owes a HUGE thanks to Team EOS for getting the 3G/LTE working on the MZ602 device. KUDOS & Thank you for all the hard work.


----------

